# Point Source compression drivers



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

B&C 8CXN51 is a 8" coaxial neodymium speaker - B&C Speakers 8CXN51 - B&C 8" coaxial speaker for fullrange systems. B&C 8CXN51 coaxial speakers available now.

Would something like this work in a car?

I have room for these in my kickpanels, but would it be worth the effort? 

Obviously they would need to be aimed correctly, it would be easier to than a horn install since I won't need to make horn mounts and kickpanels for the midbasses but would there be any other pro's?

I'm just looking for ideas here, thanks.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sure it would work - but you are going to get a lot of reflections and crap.

if you were in a well deadened vehicle, and the seats were pushed back further than normal, and there was no center console - then it would be super easy to set these up. i was thinking, down the road after i buy a house and what not - that it would be awesome to do a center seat driver with something like this.

but its all about time and money. something i obviously dont have time for now - but down the road it would be a real fun project. something new you know?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Mid engine two seat car. The seats are as far back as they go. No center console, and the kicks are at thigh level. The front seats sit less than an inch over the floor.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

What car Monkeyboy?

I have always wanted to try these B&C drivers - I used to run KEF uni-q and having a point source has big advantages in a car. Tame the underdash reflections and you'll be great.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

My 914. I was planning on making kickpanels, but I'm trying to avoid moving the trunk release and fuse box if possible. 

Hmmm I may need to pick me up a pair of these and get to glassing.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

I have tried 8" in the kicks of mine and they are just a bit too big.  Could be squeezed in, but there's just not enough volume behind them..

the problem are the heating pipes behind the speaker grill there - if you have done a water cooled conversion to your 914 (?) then these kicks are perfect as you can vent into the front trunk and down into the sills..

I haven't done this by the way, I have tried kef (6") ini-q in the kicks and I'll be honest they were fabulous - (the horn setup I have now only just beats them) but I have put my mids in the doors. 










If you can find a smaller driver then go for kicks, or if you can delete/have deleted the heating pipes then go for kicks with an 8..

I'll find some images of my 6" in the kicks for you..


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. You can't replace experience!


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

No worries. Those kick builds were modified Appearance & Performance parts. The simplest and probably the best I have had this system sounding. In fact, 'm tempted to put the KEF's back in wit the Soundstream amps and see how it sounds again. 

I hate you!! :lol:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd love to hear it!


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Let's see some pics of the outside of these cars. I like 914's.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I will dig up some photos.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

monkeyboy said:


> B&C 8CXN51 is a 8" coaxial neodymium speaker - B&C Speakers 8CXN51 - B&C 8" coaxial speaker for fullrange systems. B&C 8CXN51 coaxial speakers available now.
> 
> Would something like this work in a car?
> 
> ...


For a car, you want the BMS 5" coaxial.









Danley uses it in two of his Synergy horns. I'm too busy at work to look up the part numbers. You can see it there at the apex in this pic. There are some reviews of it online, some say it's the best sounding Synergy horn there is. Getting the midrange and the tweeter very very close together solves a ton of problems.

Durwood has these in his Mazda 3.

I've also published some info on how to get similar results with under-dash horns. This is *just* coming together this week, so stay tuned. It's in the diyaudio thread called 'square pegs'


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm watching intently!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those are the 5CN140s.

BMS has two new coaxes- a 5CN160 and a 6CN160.

The CN140 is probably good to 150-200 hertz. Danley is closing the backs and using them on a horn...dunno how low he is playing them.

Faital Pro has a 6" coax as well as Beyma. Beyma has a 5 as well...but they Beymas have a seperate horn so that might cause some other problems.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I was looking at the 6N160's. Wondering how they would run in a set of kickpanels...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Probably pretty good.


----------

